# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

						Kurz vor Veröffentlichung der finalen Episode 6 von Game of Thrones Staffel 8 bestreitet Fantasy-Autor George R.R. Martin die Gerüchte, dass er die abschließenden Romane der Vorlage "A Song of Ice and Fire" bereits fertiggestellt habe. Diese Gerüchte seien unausgegorener Schwachsinn und weder The Winds of Winter noch A Dream of Spring seien abgeschlossen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

bis der fertig is hab ich echt vergessen was eig in den ersten 10 Büchern stand


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

Der Mann ist schon 70. Ein Schlaganfall weiter und das wars mit dem Ende.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bis der fertig is hab ich echt vergessen was eig in den ersten 10 Büchern stand


Gibt keine 10 Bücher...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibt keine 10 Bücher...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



dann eben 5

auch wenn 10 im Regal stehen


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> dann eben 5
> 
> auch wenn 10 im Regal stehen


Tjo, die deutsche Übersetzung. Da ha der Verlag ein bisschen abgezockt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mann ist schon 70. Ein Schlaganfall weiter und das wars mit dem Ende.


Ist doch kein Problem, da gibt's doch zwei Serienproduzenten, die das Ende bereits verhunzt fertiggestellt haben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tjo, die deutsche Übersetzung. Da ha der Verlag ein bisschen abgezockt.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



jo, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich die Schriftgroße/Buchgröße so mag wie sie ist


----------



## joschi486 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tjo, die deutsche Übersetzung. Da ha der Verlag ein bisschen abgezockt.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Warum? Deutsche Übersetzungen sind meistens länger, da die deutsche Sprache den selben Sachverhalt in mehr und längeren Wörtern ausdrückt. Und irgendwann wird ein Buch auch "zu dick", also teilt man es dann auf.
Hatte die deutsche Übersetzung auch schon gelesen, bevor die Serie überhaupt gestartet war, da kann man also nicht von abzocken mit dem Serienhype reden. Die erste Übersetzung hatte zwar noch einige Fehler drinnen, aber da sie Eigennamen beibehalten haben liest es sich viel "richtiger", "Riverrun" hört sich einfach richtiger an als "Schnellwasser".

2 topic: Ich hoffe Martin hat entgegen seiner Aussage schon mit den 6. Teil angefangen, auch wenn der 5. noch nicht fertig ist, sonst warten wir da drauf nochmal 10 Jahre. Und so unagebracht Befürchtungen über einen Tod vor der Fertigstellung sind, irgendwann muss man es doch befürchten. Soll sich nicht beschweren und erstmal die Buchreihe fertig machen, anstatt schon an zig anderen Büchern zu Ereignissen vor der Hauptgeschichte zu arbeiten.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



joschi486 schrieb:


> Warum? Deutsche Übersetzungen sind meistens länger, da die deutsche Sprache den selben Sachverhalt in mehr und längeren Wörtern ausdrückt. Und irgendwann wird ein Buch auch "zu dick", also teilt man es dann auf.
> Hatte die deutsche Übersetzung auch schon gelesen, bevor die Serie überhaupt gestartet war, da kann man also nicht von abzocken mit dem Serienhype reden. Die erste Übersetzung hatte zwar noch einige Fehler drinnen, aber da sie Eigennamen beibehalten haben liest es sich viel "richtiger", "Riverrun" hört sich einfach richtiger an als "Schnellwasser".
> 
> 2 topic: Ich hoffe Martin hat entgegen seiner Aussage schon mit den 6. Teil angefangen, auch wenn der 5. noch nicht fertig ist, sonst warten wir da drauf nochmal 10 Jahre. Und so unagebracht Befürchtungen über einen Tod vor der Fertigstellung sind, irgendwann muss man es doch befürchten. Soll sich nicht beschweren und erstmal die Buchreihe fertig machen, anstatt schon an zig anderen Büchern zu Ereignissen vor der Hauptgeschichte zu arbeiten.



Doch kann man. Aber 10 Bücher sind natürlich gewinnbringender als 5. Taschenbuch in Englisch kostet 10 Kröten, in Deutschland zahlt man dafür 32€. 
Ich rede hier nur von Blanvalet, also die gängige Fassung die man in der Buchhandlung bekommt.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## empy (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

Er schreibt in seinem Blog, dass die Bücher nicht fertig sind und man nicht alles glauben soll, was im Internet steht. Veröffentlichung bestätigt!


----------



## Skade (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

er hätte viel schneller sein können. Er hat in der Zwischenzeit zig andere Bücher, zb. Science Fiction Bücher, zig Artikel usw. geschrieben. Er war extrem umtriebig. Die Zeit hätte er auch für die Fertigstellung verwenden können.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



Skade schrieb:


> er hätte viel schneller sein können. Er hat in der Zwischenzeit zig andere Bücher, zb. Science Fiction Bücher, zig Artikel usw. geschrieben. Er war extrem umtriebig. Die Zeit hätte er auch für die Fertigstellung verwenden können.



Ja, was für eine Schweinerei, dass er noch was anderes gemacht hat.


----------



## Skade (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, was für eine Schweinerei, dass er noch was anderes gemacht hat.




ist natürlich seine Entscheidung und man hat keinen Anspruch darauf. Fragen darf man aber schon


----------



## nitg (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

Ich versteh den ganzen Hype um diese Serie nicht. Habs mal probiert mit den ersten 2 Folgen, konnte mich aber nicht überwinden, dann noch eine anzusehen


----------



## Flayer (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: G.R.R. Martin bestreitet Gerüchte um Fertigstellung der Romanvorlage*

Es gibt doch eine deutsche Übersetzung mit "nur" 5 Bücher als Hardcover, die den originalen im Englischem nachkommen. Und da sind ja auch erst 5 Bücher erschienen....Buch 6 in Arbeit und Buch 7 noch nicht angefangen, so laut Martin. Allerdings kostet das Buch auch 30€ und die eingedeutschten Wörter gefallen mir an dieser Übersetzung überhaupt nicht. Königsmund, Jon Schnee, Casterly Stein um nur ein paar zu nennen.


----------

